# Animation mit CS3



## Davella80 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir Adobe Photoshop CS3 zugelegt. Ich hatte auch schon CS2 und da konnte man ja in Image Ready wecheln und dort Animieren. Man konnte dort auch auf Animationsvorlagen zurückgreifen. 
Jetzt finde ich das aber nicht mehr in dem neuen Adobe Photoshop CS3. Kann mir einer Sagen wie ich das mache bzw. Ein Tutorial posten.

Liebe Grüße
Davella80


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Juli 2007)

Zugelegt?
Dann wirst du bestimmt in der Anleitung gelesen haben das man nun direkt in PS animieren kann. Was nicht mehr geht ist das man bestehende Animationen öffnen kann.

ImageReady gibt es seit CS3 nicht mehr.


Alex


----------



## Davella80 (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Alexander Groß,

das habe ich in dem Handbuch schon gelesen. Aber ich finde die Vorgegebenen Animationen nicht mehr.
In CS2 war es ja so, das man z.B. die schrift soll sich drehen usw.. einstellen. 
Ich suche die Vorgegebenen Animationen.

Liebe Grüße
Davella80


----------

